

Handycipher: a Low-tech, Randomized, Symmetric-key Cryptosystem - ademarre
http://eprint.iacr.org/2014/257.pdf

======
ademarre
I would have skipped over if this if I didn't notice what it really was:

 _" Handycipher is [...] simple enough to permit pencil-and-paper encrypting
and decrypting of messages"_

Interesting.

